# Surprise!!! Jazzy Kidded



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well we have finally broke our triplet streak. Jazzy surprised us with not having any signs until it was time! We were outside starting to take pictures of Cinnamon's triplets and I saw her go into the shed to lay down. I thought hummm whats up? We take pictures of two bucklings and then I hear her grunt! I told the hubby as I peaked in the shed run and get the kidding bucket.

I guess she got baby fever with all these other kids running around. It took a little work but she had a healthy buckling that is a good size. By good size I mean I am so glad she didn't wait any longer or it would have been very interesting. I did have to pull as she had not fully dilated yet and she rushed herself a bit. She has already passed the placenta and settled down with the new guy. 

It is so odd having a single, but I am so thankful that he is alive and doing well. I really didn't expect her to kid today and her udder appeared in no time.

Here is a picture but it is not the best as I had my hands full and the heat lamp was on so the color is a bit off.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cool! Glad it was not a difficult birth and you got a healthy kid out of it!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, glad everything went ok and mama and baby are doing good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, he's adorable. Of my 3 girls this year, yes ligs and udder showed but not much else until they actually laid down and pushed either.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have been so busy today with the new kid and having tons of stuff due this week that I have not had a chance to upload any new pictures. He is such a doll and his momma is doing ok but she wants to keep her nose on him for a good bit before he eats. I had a mare that was like that with her first foal. Plus she is my silly girl and still acts like a kid herself and probably always will!



clearwtrbeach said:


> Congrats, he's adorable. Of my 3 girls this year, yes ligs and udder showed but not much else until they actually laid down and pushed either.


Thanks. Well her ligs didn't even tell the tale. She had a little udder for the last week, literally just a hand full you could cup your hand over, but earlier that day I looked outside and told the hubby I thought she was finally starting to show a bit more. Well not even an hour later she did her grunt and was laying down to push! She is our little athlete and if you looked at her right now you would not even think she had been bred or recently kidded other then by having an udder. Most of my other does get a little hollow when nursing but not this girl she is looking like a healthy and full girl. I sent pics to my vet and she couldn't believe it either. She is a little puffy today since she decided to not wait to dilate fully so she tore a very small bit, but she is doing great! She is one of our fence jumpers so we are actually amazed that she hasn't left the kid for a visit to the house. At least if she does Freya has already been checking in on him trying to steal him for her very own.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's cute! Looks like a big boy!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. He is! At first I thought I was crazy and thought he only looked big because we have been having triplets. Well nope we put him next to the 1.5 week old kids last night and he is only a little smaller! I am so glad she just had a single I am not sure I could have gotten two out being that big, but then again he probably wouldn't of gotten that big with a twin. Oh side note he was a bit early too! Momma didn't even have colostrum yet so I thawed some of Freya's since I milked her out when she lost her triplets. Freya has truly been a life saver in so many ways this year. 

I will try to get pics up later, just got back from taking my mother to her doc appt.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! What a cutey - even in disco lighting!!! What a neat surprise! Better watch him with the other kids! He might be up and "ready" in no time!!!  More pics?


----------

